# pls kind folk of benelux country,dutch, flemish what franco-flemish i never heard of?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im worship the skill of franco-fleish classical composer, who is more obscur or i never heard of challenge me into renaissance departement oh kind folk of, Belgium/flanders, netherlands.And i dont wont to be overcoomplimenting but dutch singning is so sweet to my confort zone is this music.

And renaissance italian of 17th century but this is another story.


So guys impressed me tell me franco-fleish that or out of mine knowledge, that never crosse border that is pretty mutch ''overlook or underground''.

Brave dutch i like you guys , your down to earth, cool, have good taste in music , class act than shawll i says, honnestly whill all modesty.

:tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

As you say the Dutch folkrock 70s scene is exceptional, if only for the very fine ENGLISH of the vocalists.

Too many bands to mention:

Chimera
Sundown
Irolt
Elly & .... Rikard
Fungus
Sido Martens
Vindharpen


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm not Dutch, and I'm not sure all you know (since you probably know a lot of them), but:

Johannes Prioris





Matthias Werrecore
The Battalia Italiana is the only piece I can find, which isn't my favorite, but your mileage might vary

Matthaeus Pipelare





Loyset Compère





Géry de Ghersem





Johannes Franchois
I can't find a video, but the Ave Virgo is nice early Renaissance polyphony

Johannes Brassart


----------

